# Открытый раздел > Вечные темы >  Ищу моделей

## Довыденко Татьяна

Ищу моделей: возраст от 2-х до 5-ти месяцев. Съемки 22 или 23 октября! Запись у меня на сайте http://dovudenko.ru/ через раздел контакт. Оставляйте данные по возрасту, желательно фото ребенка и телефон. ​ ​

----------


## Довыденко Татьяна

Съемка для календаря моего)) Дети будут в различных шапочках)

----------


## yakudza

Татьяна, интересное предложение!
А какие условия участия? Календарь или снимок можно будет получить?

----------


## olga_s

тоже итересно - условия участия? малышу к 23 октября почти 3 месяца будет

----------


## Довыденко Татьяна

Можно будет получить фотографии с фотосъемки)

----------


## Довыденко Татьяна

Записывайтесь обязательно. Я потом предварительно на неделе пришлю приглашения.

----------


## olga_s

татьяна, ещё актуально?

----------


## olga_s

ах, вижу, что 23.10

----------


## yakudza

> ах, вижу, что 23.10


Насколько я понимаю, 23-го съемки не было. Всё ещё впереди!))

----------

